

Ask HN: How to use garb gem (Google Analytics with Ruby on Rails)? - fawyd

I'm a RoR newbie and like to fetch some data from the google analytics api (https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/config/mgmt/v3/) with ruby on rails and the garb gem. You can find the garb gem here: https://github.com/Sija/garb<p>I struggle at the very beginning, because I don't know things like this:<p>- should I make a ressource for "authentication", "user", "report"?
- what should I fill inside the controller and what comes inside the model?<p>The description of this gem on Github is not so detailed for a beginner. Most advanced programmers may use this easy but for me it (the description) says nothing...<p>Does anyone has a little sample app with this gem? Or does anyone can help me the get some basic data from the google analytics api with RoR?<p>KR, Fabian
======
fawyd
The other descriptions I have found on the internet are also not for
beginners:

\- [http://viget.com/extend/introducing-garb-access-the-
google-a...](http://viget.com/extend/introducing-garb-access-the-google-
analytics-data-export-api-with-ruby)

\- [http://geekospace.com/working-with-garb-a-rails-gem-for-
goog...](http://geekospace.com/working-with-garb-a-rails-gem-for-google-
analytics/)

